# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 11/6/2018

## G

The Unification War ended eight months ago and everyone that was a part  of the war now has to move on with their lives. Some people dropped  everything and took up arms to fight for what they believed was right  whether they were a Purple Belly or a Browncoat. Others helped  indirectly and some avoided the war entirely. Regardless of what you did  during the war everything changed with Unification. 

You are a crew member aboard the Aurora; a Comodo class ship with a  reputation for being up for any job. Currently docked at Persephone  awaiting a new mission, where you take her is up to you. 


Aurora Dreams: A Firefly Story.

----------

